# Corsair Vengeance lpx not running at 3200mhz



## Khanatos (Sep 1, 2020)

Hello,

I just bought two packages of 2x8go 3200mhz memory bars.
I have a TUF B450M-PLUS GAMING motherboard which advertises the bar being compatible with it.
I have a Ryzen 5 1600
and a GTX 1700 8go

Unfortunately it seems that when i put them together and i run a profile in the bios to run at 3200mhz the pc doesn't run. Only when i switch it back to default which is at 2160mhz which is obviously super low.

I tried to put the Dram voltage at 1.4 but it still doesn't work. I also lowered the mhz between 2988 and 3200mhz and it still doesn't run.

I'm kinda lost with the Dram calculator for ryzen. I also noticed that when i run Thaiphoon and check the sticks two of them are M-die and 2 ranks, the other two are b-die and 1 ranks. Does it mean anything?

Thank you very much for you help.

EDIT 1 : I switched the positioning of the bars in the dimms and was able to achieve a stable 3066mhz. I keep all the settings on auto in the bios. Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 1, 2020)

Are you running the latest motherboard BIOS?

As for its compatibility, you are running a CPU a gen older than the board. When compatibility was tested, it is unlikely they were using a chip that in many instances was lucky to run anything at 2933MHz.


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 1, 2020)

sneekypeet said:


> Are you running the latest motherboard BIOS?
> 
> As for its compatibility, you are running a CPU a gen older than the board. When compatibility was tested, it is unlikely they were using a chip that in many instances was lucky to run anything at 2933MHz.


Seems his issue is he is running 2x 2x8GB different kits of RAM and that's the issue, one set is b-die the other is M-die and he is also running 4 sticks which can sometimes be finnicky on some Ryzen boards let alone when mixing kits.

OP can you post a link to both sets of ram you are trying to get working


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 1, 2020)

Latest BIOS might get you 2800 or 2933MT/s on the RAM
Original Ryzen5 1600 did not typically reach 3200, you'd need higher quality silicon like the 1800X to stand a good chance of that and you'd probably need to be doing it with just two sticks to guarantee it.
Try 2666 C16 first on just the two B-die sticks; That's generally pretty stable on 1st Gen Ryzen and if that doesn't work you have other problems.



xman2007 said:


> one set is b-die the other is M-die and he is also running 4 sticks


The bigger problem is that running dual-rank and single-rank side by side will really upset things. 4 sticks makes higher speeds less likely but I've seen an 1800X hit 32GB (4x8GB) on an MSI board before once it had a few AGESA patches.


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 1, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Original Ryzen5 1600 did not typically reach 3200, you'd need higher quality silicon like the 1800X


That's not correct


Chrispy_ said:


> The bigger problem is that running dual-rank and single-rank side by side will really upset things. 4 sticks makes higher speeds less likely but I've seen an 1800X hit 32GB (4x8GB) on an MSI board before once it had a few AGESA patches.


Yup mixed sets and 4 sticks is what is likely to be the issue here, I forgot to mention the dual/single rank thing also


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 1, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> That's not correct


You had better luck than me then. I made the mistake of buying a bunch of DDR4-3000 kits for a handful of 1600 and 1800X builds at work and none of the 1600s I tried would run XMP at all, I ended up with BIOS updates to get the 1600's at 2666 and one of them (I think it was out of either 8 or 12 1600 builds) managed XMP after the BIOS update.


----------



## Khanatos (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks you all for your help and replies!

Yea, i think i've completely miscalculated the fact that two packages can completely make things harder to do and on top of that buying a 3200mhz ram wasn't smart either.

I have no idea why it has different ranks even though it has completely the same parameters. The only difference is the version mentioned on the bars (pic below).

I updated the bios to the latest version and was able to run the bars at 2800. I'll try to push it further. Do i lose a lot if i'm able to reach 2933? I kinda feel i've invested in something that i lost money in. Should i buy a new cpu? Will it still be possible to reach the desired mhz frequency?

I'm able to run at full mhz (3200mhz) when only two rams are in slots.

p.s. : i'm sorry for the bad quality of the pictures taken


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 1, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> You had better luck than me then. I made the mistake of buying a bunch of DDR4-3000 kits for a handful of 1600 and 1800X builds at work and none of the 1600s I tried would run XMP at all, I ended up with BIOS updates to get the 1600's at 2666 and one of them (I think it was out of either 8 or 12 1600 builds) managed XMP after the BIOS update.


I think generally after the first couple of initial agesa updates, 3000/3200 was easy to run, though of course this depends on the board and the ram kit in question and ymmv so yea, maybe I an others got lucky whereas you might just have had a combo of the wrongs boards and RAM? who knows... OT speaking of kit, seems the OP has picked the worst offender for having issues on Ryzen setups Corsair LPX iirc have had a lot of posts in here with users having issues running their rated speeds specifically with Ryzen

OP 2800 with mixed kits and 4 sticks of RAM might be as good as it gets but honestly you won't notice 200mhz, not worth buying a new CPU for unless you plan to upgrade anyway in which case you will likely have better luck with Ryzen 2/3000 series CPU but again, don't upgrade just for that elusive 200mhz as it's neither here nor there.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 1, 2020)

Khanatos said:


> I'm able to run at full mhz (3200mhz) when only two rams are in slots.


Can you send one of the kits back? (keep the single-rank B-Die kit, it's superior)

Do you really even need 32GB? 16GB is fine for games and browsing and by the time it's not enough you'll probably want a new CPU and Graphics card too.


----------



## Khanatos (Sep 1, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Can you send one of the kits back? (keep the single-rank B-Die kit, it's superior)
> 
> Do you really even need 32GB? 16GB is fine for games and browsing.



Well, i don't even know if it's possible to send them back as i would need to explain why i'm sending them back but i could give it a try.

I actually need that amount of RAM because of work. I'm a graphic designer and web designer and with photoshop and browsers and other sofwares running at the same time i burn through the 16GB pretty fast especially when i make videos or make 3d work in photoshop.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 1, 2020)

Khanatos said:


> Well, i don't even know if it's possible to send them back as i would need to explain why i'm sending them back but i could give it a try.
> 
> I actually need that amount of RAM because of work. I'm a graphic designer and web designer and with photoshop and browsers and other sofwares running at the same time i burn through the 16GB pretty fast especially when i make videos or make 3d work in photoshop.


I'd be honest with the seller TBH; You bought two identical RAM kits and they're not the same so you're having compatibility issues with them in your system. If the seller can't send you a b-die kit they might ask for both kits back and then give you two kits with serial numbers that are close together so that they're from the same production batch.

I don't know what country you're in but here in the UK you'd be covered by distance-selling regulations and other members of the EU have similar laws, depending on where you are. All of my 1st-gen Ryzen experience was done within a couple of months of launch, so early AGESA patches. It sounds like you might have a half-decent chance of running 3200 with 4 sticks now, provided they are all the same configuration.


----------



## Khanatos (Sep 2, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> I'd be honest with the seller TBH; You bought two identical RAM kits and they're not the same so you're having compatibility issues with them in your system. If the seller can't send you a b-die kit they might ask for both kits back and then give you two kits with serial numbers that are close together so that they're from the same production batch.
> 
> I don't know what country you're in but here in the UK you'd be covered by distance-selling regulations and other members of the EU have similar laws, depending on where you are. All of my 1st-gen Ryzen experience was done within a couple of months of launch, so early AGESA patches. It sounds like you might have a half-decent chance of running 3200 with 4 sticks now, provided they are all the same configuration.



Thanks Chrispy_, i was able to achieve a stable 3066mhz which i think i should be happy with at this point. I just switched the bars in the dimms and put all the settings in auto in the bios and things started to work out. The next step would be to try to OC the CPU and try to achieve the 3200mhz but i don't think it's critical at this point. Thanks again ^^


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 2, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Original Ryzen5 1600 did not typically reach 3200, you'd need higher quality silicon like the 1800X to stand a good chance of that and you'd probably need to be doing it with just two sticks to guarantee it.


Just by looking at his parts list, I can safely assume that it's a relatively fresh low-budget build with 1600AF. It can do 3200 XMP no problem. Even my first revision can do 3200Mhz.
However, there are occasional issues with "learning" mechanism. I'm currently running cheap T-Force Vulkan DDR4-3000 in my system w/ first rev. 1600X, and it also refused to boot with XMP enabled for the first time. All I had to do, is manually set clock and timings from XMP profile, boot it once, just for shits and giggles reboot and switch back to XMP and have it all working without a hitch ever since.
Though, I'm using GB X470 Aorus Ultra. With later updates XMP issue went away and any 3000-3200MT/s kit worked flawlessly.
One of my co-workers had similar issue on his B450 Aorus M w/ 1600AE and 3200MHz RAM (replaced his dead x370 board after PCH failure), and same fix solved it after it failed to boot for the first time.



Khanatos said:


> was able to achieve a stable 3066mhz which i think i should be happy with at this point. I just switched the bars in the dimms and put all the settings in auto in the bios and things started to work out.


Try playing around with secondary timings. Pretty sure you can get your 3200 out of it.


----------



## Khanatos (Sep 2, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> Just by looking at his parts list, I can safely assume that it's a relatively fresh low-budget build with 1600AF. It can do 3200 XMP no problem. Even my first revision can do 3200Mhz.
> However, there are occasional issues with "learning" mechanism. I'm currently running cheap T-Force Vulkan DDR4-3000 in my system w/ first rev. 1600X, and it also refused to boot with XMP enabled for the first time. All I had to do, is manually set clock and timings from XMP profile, boot it once, just for shits and giggles reboot and switch back to XMP and have it all working without a hitch ever since.
> Though, I'm using GB X470 Aorus Ultra. With later updates XMP issue went away and any 3000-3200MT/s kit worked flawlessly.
> One of my co-workers had similar issue on his B450 Aorus M w/ 1600AE and 3200MHz RAM (replaced his dead x370 board after PCH failure), and same fix solved it after it failed to boot for the first time.
> ...



Thanks for the tip !

I got an update about it though. It didn't worked out as expected so i returned the ram and they accepted the return. The issue was that the after testing the ram with memtest i had constant errors and games became unstable after some time.

Now I'm wondering what ram i should go for. I already have 2x8go ram at 2400mhz.
It's 2x HyperX 8GB DDR4 2400MHz CL15 FURY black series but it seems that those are older than the one i could buy today which is the same version with the same parameters but without the black title in it. So far i've seen that the only difference it has is the speed of data transfer that is at 16500 mb/s on the older ones but 21300 mb/s on the new one. Will it have the same issues as i had on the other ones that i returned? I want to buy only 1 8go 2400MHz this time.


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 2, 2020)

I'd go with any mid-range G.Skill or Corsair. 
Team, ADATA and Kingston are not very consistent - you may get one kit that works like a charm, and another that'll BSOD as soon as you'll give it the smallest reason.
I have a set of Team T-force Vulkan, but even though it does what it supposed to, I'll be dumping it as soon as I get my R5 3600.


----------



## Khanatos (Sep 2, 2020)

So do you think i will not have any issues if i buy those?

https://pangoly.com/en/review/g-skill-aegis-32gb-2x16gb-ddr4-3000mhz
I have TUF B450M-PLUS GAMING motherboard that seem to list it as being compatible.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 2, 2020)

Khanatos said:


> So do you think i will not have any issues if i buy those?
> 
> https://pangoly.com/en/review/g-skill-aegis-32gb-2x16gb-ddr4-3000mhz
> I have TUF B450M-PLUS GAMING motherboard that seem to list it as being compatible.


They'll be fine. If you're buying a 2x16GB kit it doesn't really matter what you buy as each stick will be identical within the kit.

Corsair seem to have realised that their XMP profiles aren't too friendly with Ryzen and have made Ryzen-specific DDR4 kits. I've never used one but they do claim to be highly compatible.






						Corsair Vengeance LPX Black 32GB 3200 MHz AMD Ryzen Tuned DDR4 Memory Kit | Ebuyer.com
					

Get a great deal on a Corsair Vengeance LPX Black 32GB 3200 MHz AMD Ryzen Tuned DDR4 Memory Kit as well as thousands of products at Ebuyer!




					www.ebuyer.com
				



or








						Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO Black 32GB 3200 MHz AMD Ryzen Tuned DDR4 Memory Kit
					

Buy from Scan - 32GB (2x16GB) Corsair DDR4 Vengeance RGB PRO Black, PC4-25600 (3200), Non-ECC Unbuff, CAS 16, 1.35V, AMD Ryzen Optimised




					www.scan.co.uk


----------



## Millennium (Sep 2, 2020)

Khanatos said:


> So do you think i will not have any issues if i buy those?
> 
> https://pangoly.com/en/review/g-skill-aegis-32gb-2x16gb-ddr4-3000mhz
> I have TUF B450M-PLUS GAMING motherboard that seem to list it as being compatible.


Yes they will be fine. The sweet spot for Ryzen still appears to be CL14 3200 or CL16 3600 if you can find any cheap (you won't).


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 2, 2020)

Millennium said:


> Yes they will be fine. The sweet spot for Ryzen still appears to be CL14 3200 or CL16 3600 if you can find any cheap (you won't).


True for Zen2, but not for Zen1/Zen+ 

I believe 3200 CL16 is close to the upper limit of 1st-gen's IMC, with r/overclocking picking their jaws off the floor when those unicorn golden samples hit 1800FCLK


----------



## Millennium (Sep 2, 2020)

I have run Zen 1 1700 with 3200 CL14 and it is fine with AGESA update


----------



## Khanatos (Sep 3, 2020)

Update : Got the G.Skill 2x16Go 3200Mhz set and it works like a charm. All in all, the best thing to do is to buy the same set of rams in the same package. The only bad thing about it is that whatever ram you had before, the chances are that they won't work with anything you'll buy after even if it's completely the same model and have the same specifications. I think that resellers don't stress that detail enough. Thanks for all your help! You're awesome.


----------

